# Myles is here!



## gigglebox

after a pre term labor scare at 34 weeks (contractions & started dilating, but it was stopped with modified bed rest and nifedipine), our little Myles hung in there until 38+2! We are thrilled with that gestation. Here is his birth story as copied & pasted:

((Side note, this is my third baby & c section was planned at 39+5, but i was debating a TOLAC))

basically what happened was I was getting contractions starting around 11am. They were spaced out-ish, I mean about what they had been when I was having my little contraction episodes...only this time they felt different. I was getting far more pressure down in my crotch than before, and if sitting I would also feel pain in my tail bone. I started timing them and they were between 5 and 8 minutes, most about every 6.5 minutes. I finally called my dr who had the "better safe than sorry" mentality and told me to come get checked out in L&D. So off we went...fortunately the kids were already at hubby's mom's house because we were supposed to do business related stuff this morning (we visited the shop but for unrelated matters started no work). My mom went home early this morning, so I called her and told her I'd see what triage says but to be on alert. So I get in, do all the paperwork, and finally get checked. In the meantime my contractions become consistently 5.5 minutes apart and are getting more painful, to where I can talk but not well and I'm closing my eyes and tense through them. The intake nurse asks me from a scale of 1-10, what is my pain...well the pain I said was maybe a 2---what was really getring me was the pressure in my crotch. I assumed I must be in labor and changing, but the cervical check showed no change at all! I waited there for the doctor, wondering wtf was going on. So she comes in and the first thing she says is, "Your pain is only a 2?" :rofl: we looked at the contractions on the print out and they were going off the chart! I said "I had 24 hoirs of back labor last time before an epidural...this feels much better than that" :haha: so she says I'm definitely having "real" contractions. She wasn't sure why they weren't changing my cervix but she theorized my uterus was probably changing -- thinning for labor, which is not good if you're worried about a rupture! So she advised we go ahead with the c section. I got a stat cbc to check my platelets and they actually went up from last check! Yay! At this point contractions were really starting to suck and I was like, f it, if I can skip all this pain I might as well. Plus, with no cervical change, it is quite possible i was in back labor yet again. NO THANK YOU! So off we went to OR for prep. Walking into that room was very overwhelming. There was just SO MUCH medical equipment packed in there! I started to get really nervous then. But the spinal was easy, and when I laid down I was able to do some deep breathing to calm myself. I just was not mentally prepared for surgery, ya know? Anywho the staff was really nice, things went fine, dr was super chill. I even got the clear drape so i saw him immediately after he was extracted :haha: my eyes did not leave him while they put him on the warming table to check him over. After about 5 minutes they put him on me for skin to skin :cloud9: i still hadn't gotten a great look at him but I appreciated getting to hold him quickly! Hubby stayed by my head and we just chatted casually until it was time to get Myles out of there for his weight, etc. hubs went with him while they finished me up. Dr told me her theory was right; my uterus had thinned out and she thinks we made the right call. The rest of surgery was ok until the end; my spinal was wearing off and i could start to feel a lot of soreness and pain...but I just requested a mild pain reliever and stuck it out. Recovery room was rough...them pressing down on my uterus was/is extremely painful! Hubs joined me with Myles and I got more skin to skin with him. After a few minutes I offered him boob and he took it immediately! So while he was nomming, the nurse did my belly squish and a concerning amount of blood came out. Poor hubs saw it and felt faint! Then they freaked out I might be hemorrhaging which, guess what, earns you MORE belly squishes! Also a series of 3 shots! Well I'm not convinced anything alarming was actually going on but all seems good now :thumbup: except the nurse hurts me bad now when she presses on me. I am so effing tender that the last squish brought me to tears. I may refuse them going forth, at least from her! Her shift should be over soon though...

So for now we are all good! Myles can't stay awake lol but I'm sure day 2 he will be more alert. I'm thinking he was not ready for eviction but then again, what baby is? They do all seem to come out pissed off ("hey i was comfy in there!")...

Myles
1/19/19
7lbs 9oz


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@gigglebox HE is sooo precious!! Hope your recovery is quick. Sorry about the painful uterus squishing. I hate when they do that during vaginal births but it must be even more painful after a c-section!! CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations x


----------



## Twag

Congratulations he is adorable


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks y'all!


----------

